# When You Got Your Apple Watch.....



## Worker

When you received your Apple Watch, did you find yourself wearing only the Apple from that point forward *OR* did you tire of it eventually and revert back to your conventional watch (auto, quartz, etc.)?

Maybe you alternate?


----------



## BarracksSi

I wear my first-gen AW all the time except for:

- Going to the office -- but that's only a couple days per week. No personal electronics on-site. I wear it during working hours while I'm teleworking from home, though.
- When I don't want to be interrupted by anything at all, or when I dress up and pretend I'm "classy", whatever that means.
- When it's charging, which only needs to be done for an hour or so.

I won't wear it when going swimming or to the sauna. Sometimes I wear my other watches at home just for fun; and when I'm at my computer, all my notifications come in on the computer anyway, so the AW isn't all that necessary (neither is the phone, for that matter).

Longer writeup here, which I posted almost a year before my current job:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f586/comparing-my-aw-rest-my-collection-pic-heavy-2699457.html


----------



## ronalddheld

Basically wear it outside of where I live and others inside.


----------



## DougFNJ

It's been my primary since I got it, I rotate my others from my collection from time to time, but I find it so valuable for calendar reminders and notifications that I actually feel phantom taps sometimes when I am not wearing it.


----------



## BarracksSi

I wonder if, when I get a 7750-based watch, will I feel the famous "wobble" and think that someone is texting me?


----------



## Worker

Thanks guys for the insights (and the link). Great write up. 

I am attempting to get either the Apple or the new Fenix 5. I had a Fenix 3 and and Apple Watch (1st edition) before, but kept neither long enough to appreciate them. 

I do a lot of weight room workouts but really enjoy walking on the weekends with the wife. Will the Apple Watch GPS give me mileage info and a map to see where I've been? 

You guys aren't bothered by frequent charging? Probably something I would get used to quick enough I suppose. 

DougFNJ...do even the g-shocks not see much wrist time any more?

Thanks again for letting me bounce these questions off you guys!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

Worker said:


> I do a lot of weight room workouts but really enjoy walking on the weekends with the wife. Will the Apple Watch GPS give me mileage info and a map to see where I've been?
> 
> You guys aren't bothered by frequent charging? Probably something I would get used to quick enough I suppose.


The Series 2 will log a map for you via its built-in GPS; the Series 1 and first-gen (informally nicknamed "series 0") will need the phone to record location. Either way, you'll be able to see it in the Activity app on the phone later. Exporting map data from Apple's format is a little awkward if you want to share it via third-party services like Garmin or Strava, but sharing among other AW users should be easy.

Recharging it is part of my routine now. I drop it on the charger for a while in the evening, then put it back on my wrist before I go to bed. I'm not tracking my sleep -- I already know I've got some sleep apnea -- but I use it as my alarm clock. The way it taps my wrist, and its sonnerie-like "ding," reliably wake me up without annoying the hell out of me like a buzzing bedside alarm.

[adding on] It's 9 PM now, and the battery is at 61%. I think I last had it on the charger yesterday evening. Because I'm going to the office tomorrow and will be wearing a regular watch, I won't bother putting it back on the charger until tomorrow morning.


----------



## MrDagon007

I have far too many watches, mainly mechanicals. I do notice that I wear my first generation AW at least 2 days per week, making it my most worn watch, and that is up against Damasko, Zenith, Rado etc.


----------



## Worker

Wow! I didn't realize that battery was that good BarracksSi. I think I could get used to the charging if I give myself a chance. 

If I pick up the series 2, when I use the GPS will it show mileage? For instance, when I see the map will it show me with a mark of some sort where mile 1 was and then where I completed mile 2. Guess that's what I am looking for. 

MrDragon007....good to hear you get some wrist time with yours. I have a number of watches as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougFNJ

Heh heh Worker, I sold most of them off and keep a few in the arsenal for specific duties. Frog is my beach watch, Rescue is my yardwork watch, my Speed Watch is my collectible.

The GPS does show mileage, but it will not show where you hit the mileage. Here is how it all looks....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

Great. Thanks. That is exactly what I wanted to know!! 

I kinda wish it showed mileage on that map, but not a deal breaker. Do you find this is decent enough for you for your walks/short hikes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

Well I bought the Apple Watch today ( the Nike version with gray/black strap). Haven't even opened it yet, but excited to do so. 

Thanks everyone for the help!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasaf

I don't have an Apple Watch; but several of the people I work with have them. The people at work, who have them, seem to wear them every day.


----------



## DougFNJ

Worker said:


> Great. Thanks. That is exactly what I wanted to know!!
> 
> I kinda wish it showed mileage on that map, but not a deal breaker. Do you find this is decent enough for you for your walks/short hikes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I make sure it is on my wrist for walks, hikes, and any exercise. It is great at tracking everything.


----------



## MarkingTime

I never quit wearing my other watches. The 38mm Apple Watch stayed on the other wrist. It's not a replacement for conventional watches, at least for me. It's health and fitness tool with some other neat, unnecessary functions.


----------



## RandM

I am afraid that once I wore my Apple Watch for a few days and figured it out, the mechanicals fell out of rotation. Not to sound unsophisticated, it just keeps track of everything. I bought a second one because I feared battery issues, but if I let it charge in the morning after I exercise, it is good for the whole day when I put it on going out the door. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoweagle

I'm just wearing mine (first gen) until now and my mechanicals and G-Shocks are all inside the watch display case. It's really such an essential tool for me and does everything my mechanicals and G-Shocks can (except swimming with it) and I can't see myself going a day without it.

Now I'll just wait for this year's Apple Watch and will go for an upgrade most probably.


----------



## MarkingTime

The ceramic version is stunning isn't it?


----------



## Snoweagle

MarkingTime said:


> The ceramic version is stunning isn't it?


It is, but looks a little 'plasticky'.


----------



## MarkingTime

Perhaps we'll see a black ceramic version in V3.


----------



## Snoweagle

MarkingTime said:


> Perhaps we'll see a black ceramic version in V3.


I'm just awaiting for the next release this year, so can decide whether to upgrade.


----------



## ronalddheld

Might consider ceramic when they add cellular radios.


----------



## mega

I've had a number of watches fall out of the rotation. The AW is just so useful for me while at work (calendar, notifications while in meetings, etc). I try to switch it up over the weekends or when I dress more formally so I don't lose touch with my mechanicals. My G-Shock remains my primary swimming, beach, vacation, rough and tumble watch, but is no longer "my weekend watch" (when I took a break from my mechanicals during the work week). So yeah, the Apple Watch pretty much jumbled up the way I wear watches. I still go through cycles of wanting to go back to mechanicals and acquiring them. But I tend to go back to the AW as my baseline. My enjoyment of mechanicals is different now and my tastes have changed. Now I much prefer lighter and slimmer watches because I'm so used to wearing the AW. I usually end up flipping watches I don't wear often...and that seems to be happening more since the AW came along.


----------



## Funan. o

MarkingTime said:


> Perhaps we'll see a black ceramic version in V3.


True.


----------



## auc2infinity

Wear both traditional watch and AW. After Nike Fuelband was discontinued got the AW. Wear it mostly as a tracking device face down on my right and the traditional watch on my left. The notifications and ability to use Apple Pay when I leave my wallet home are a bonus.....especially when running low on gas. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sawman

I wore my gen 1 AW exclusively the first few months after I bought it (around this time last year). Although I enjoyed many of its capabilities and advantages, it wasn't long until my other watches started to call my name - and that's all she wrote - I have not worn the AW since. It has been retired and resides in storage until I meet up with a friend who wishes to buy it.


----------



## Sital

I wore my Apple watch daily after first getting it about 18 months ago. Now I only wear it at night as a silent alarm to wake me up, or in a loud environment where I might not hear or feel my phone. I don't feel the need to get immediate notifications during the typical day.


----------



## Pierss

I prefer to wear my AW only on weekends or on holidays, while at work only classic mechanical watch


----------



## oztech

I wear mine whenever the mood hits hard for me to take the Explorer off I like it that much.


----------



## Boblalock1

I bought mine myself and I still wear my mechanical watches


----------



## daviddiamonds

I got my apple watch, now it's my primary watch. I like to wear it on daily basis.


----------



## ParkPrince

*Erase iPhone for resale*

When I got my Apple Watch, I matched it with my iPhone 6 plus. But I upgraded to iPhone 7 then and was to sell my iPhone 6. In addition to unpairing my Apple Watch with the iPhone 6, I was told that I should erase iPhone for resale. I thought that it was necessary because if I didn't clear up the iPhone, others would access the data. Even though I deleted them manually, they can be recovered with the help of other recovery app. So I used an iOS data erasing app to remove the data. And iOS Data Eraser helped me remove everything completely and permanently without recovery possibility. If you have the same problem, here is how to erase iPhone 6.


----------



## bckuang

Alternate. Sometimes, I enjoy wearing the Apple watch for how light and comfortable the rubber strap it but other days I want to dress up.


----------



## NCsmky

I've worn it pretty much every day, with the exception of dressing up a bit more. It is comfortable, but it's nice to throw on the heavy SS diver here & there.


----------



## gsr96r

I picked up a 42mm Series 2 about three and a half weeks ago, and have worn it exclusively since then. I don't have a big watch collection, so there isn't much that is competing for wrist time anyway. Like many others, I mostly use it as an activity tracker. We'll see how long it takes for the novelty to wear off.


----------

